# Zulily 2019



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, already.

Bethany Lowe today, all holidays but lots of Halloween too:
https://www.zulily.com/e/bethany-lo...Trigger_favoriteBrands_favEvent1cta_100114906


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

My first purchase of the year, got one thinking I may need two?
https://www.zulily.com/p/metal-venus-flytrap-yard-stake-361860-59743558.html?pos=5&fromEvent=361860


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Stock Up For Fall!
https://www.zulily.com/e/stock-up-f...ingID=1522936&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01_1522936


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

More Halloween/fall/Thanksgiving stuff today.

Spooktacular Trimmings
https://www.zulily.com/e/spook-tacular-trimmings-360738.html


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh the Horror!
https://www.zulily.com/e/oh-the-horror-themed-finds-366579.html


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Nightmare Before Christmas stuff today:
https://www.zulily.com/e/tim-burtons-the-nightmare-before-christmas-358003.html


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Seasonal Spirit:
https://www.zulily.com/e/seasonal-s...arch&ref=search_carousel&searchTerm=halloween

There's other holiday stuff there but enough Halloween to make it worth it.

You can also just search "Halloween" & get this:
https://www.zulily.com/search?q=halloween&fromSearch=true


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

https://www.zulily.com/e/get-a-jump...mSearch&ref=search_carousel&searchTerm=spooky
This has some great Buffalo Bill t-shirts.

Picked up several of the bat lanterns by Dept 56 - NICE! The candles have an orange flickering glow and are on timers.
I ordered one of the matte black Staub cast iron pumpkin pots - should be here today.
I noticed that they have the Sleepy Hollow (haunted) Barn lighted canvas for $23.99 - picked that up from Sturbridge Yankee Workshop last year and think I paid $10.00 more and waited for what seemed like 6 months to receive since it was on back order.  Got here just in time for Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Today we have....Get a Jump on Halloween:

https://www.zulily.com/e/get-a-jump...=1528400&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET02image_1528400


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Is it just me or is anyone else not getting anything when they click the link?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Ha! I project managed the art for twins art for The Shining piece. Kinda cool to see it being used.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Funko today!
https://www.zulily.com/e/funko-3660...=1529897&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET03image_1529897

I got Betty Boop & another Jack. My aunt is a Betty Boop fan & I wanted just the generic Betty Boop & they finally brought it back.

They do have a couple of Addams Family ones.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, new stuff today!
Nightmare Before Christmas
https://www.zulily.com/e/tim-burton...=1530401&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01image_1530401

A Haunting Welcome
https://www.zulily.com/e/a-haunting...=1530401&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET23image_1530401

"Boys" Costumes
https://www.zulily.com/e/halloween-...=1530401&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET19image_1530401

"Girls" Costumes
https://www.zulily.com/e/halloween-...=1530401&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET06image_1530401

Halloween-Ready Indoor Decor
https://www.zulily.com/e/halloween-...=1530401&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET04image_1530401

Kids Apparel
https://www.zulily.com/e/halloween-ready-kids-apparel-352758.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1530401&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET0

Pets
https://www.zulily.com/e/halloween-ready-pets-373391.html 3image_1530401


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

HighPriestessIce said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else not getting anything when they click the link?



If you aren't registered with Zulily, they won't let you browse their site at all. Very annoying, but I guess they like collecting info, and chances are if you care enough to register... you'll end up buying stuff so maybe it's smarter too? (I did register and tend to browse and not buy but so many things end up in my shopping basket!)


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Frankie's Girl said:


> If you aren't registered with Zulily, they won't let you browse their site at all. Very annoying, but I guess they like collecting info, and chances are if you care enough to register... you'll end up buying stuff so maybe it's smarter too? (I did register and tend to browse and not buy but so many things end up in my shopping basket!)


The thing was I was registered for a while and purchased in the past. I ended up only being able to see it on mobile.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Stranger Things stuff today:








Zulily | Go Fun Shopping. Save Big.


Explore daily deals and everyday value on top brands and on-trend styles. Save on toys, clothes, shoes, home décor, baby, maternity, beauty and more.




www.zulily.com





Got this stuff:


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Ragon House is up








Ragon House | Zulily


Ragon House at Zulily! Inspired by Mary Ragon's love of antiques, Ragon House is a family-owned business dedicated to retro designs and original items with vintage-inspired appeal. Discover deals and discounts on Ragon House at Zulily. Save on favorite brands. There's always something exciting...




www.zulily.com





Tons of vintage looking pumpkins and those cute choir boy lanterns.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I am definitely going to check out Zuilly for Halloween merchandise. Thanks.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

If you see it now you need to buy it now. They don't ship everything right away, sometimes it takes a few weeks & some things go quickly so if you want it you gotta grab it now.

Today's offerings from Zulily:
Get A Head Start on Halloween. Mostly personalized cute stuff with a few non-personalized items.


https://www.zulily.com/e/get-a-head-start-on-halloween-367326.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1530909&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET04image_1530909



Dressed for a Celebration. Several holidays here & all kids clothing which is a bummer because there's a couple things there I'd like in a grown-up size!


https://www.zulily.com/e/get-a-head-start-on-halloween-367326.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1530909&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET04image_1530909


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

A lot of the "Head Start on Halloween" reminded me of Lillian Vernon. We still have the personalized trick-or-treat jack-o-lantern bag I purchased for my daughter from there 16 years ago! On that note, here is a link to the LV offerings: https://www.lillianvernon.com/holidays-and-occasions/halloween-hauntquarters.html


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Don’t forget to look for your items elsewhere, especially Amazon, before buying on Zilily. Several times now I bought something only to discover 5 minutes later I could have gotten it cheaper on Amazon. Who also has free shipping, and I would get it in 2 days instead of the 2 weeks or 2 months on Zulily. Sometimes they’re good for having unique or hard to find items, but a lot of times they aren’t. Just have to remember to look before you click that Submit button on your purchase!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard - Great idea!!! I hate when I buy something, and then see it cheaper on another site.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here’s an example of when Zulily is sometimes good. They sent me a 20% off coupon (which rarely ever happens) so I really wanted to make good use of. They just so happened to have a few Lori Mitchell figurines that I didn’t have in my collection, so I picked up these 5. Took almost 2 months to get, but for the price that was fine by me. The 3 on the right are from their Halloween collection and the 2 on the left are from their Wizard of Oz collection. I limited myself to just those 2 collections, otherwise I’d go broke! ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard - I have to say I have not heard of Lori Mitchell figurines. Now that I see them, it's no wonder you love to collect them. The detail is amazing. I also admire your mug collection in the background.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, ALWAYS check around to make sure you're getting a deal. It's something I do automatically so I tend to just forget that others don't do it.

Someone last year posted Wayfair's Halloween stuff, but a lot of the stuff they carried cost less money on several other sites.

I hope they have these Johanna Parker mugs again this year. I've got 2 sets but I know many missed them over the last couple of years.











AnnnnndnowIneedthese!! I don't know if these are old or new but I know I'll end up buying them wherever I see them first!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Those are SOOO cute! The bottom right one looks familiar, like I’ve seen it before. Yeah, the other set is very popular....I managed to get a set last year, can’t remember from where though!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

FTR, I just checked on those last set of mugs & they're new this year. 

I found them at Traditions so I waitlisted them. They're $12.99 each on Traditions:









Pumpkin Peep Dracula Mug


Check out "Pumpkin Peep Dracula Mug" by Johanna Parker at Traditions! Traditions is a year-round family owned holiday store that's been in business for over twenty years ~




www.christmastraditions.com













Pumpkin Peep Devil Mug


Check out "Pumpkin Peep Devil Mug" by Johanna Parker at Traditions! Traditions is a year-round family owned holiday store that's been in business for over twenty years ~




www.christmastraditions.com













Pumpkin Peep Bat Mug


Check out "Pumpkin Peep Bat Mug" by Johanna Parker at Traditions! Traditions is a year-round family owned holiday store that's been in business for over twenty-five years ~




www.christmastraditions.com













Pumpkin Peep Spider Mug


Check out "Pumpkin Peep Spider Mug" by Johanna Parker at Traditions! Traditions is a year-round family owned holiday store that's been in business for over twenty years ~




www.christmastraditions.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Spirits Vineyard - I have to say I have not heard of Lori Mitchell figurines. Now that I see them, it's no wonder you love to collect them. The detail is amazing. I also admire your mug collection in the background.



Thanks! Since I have a Halloween mug collection, I couldn’t resist adding some of the Rae Dunn mugs to it. They’re HTF though, had to get most of them from Mercari.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RCIAG - I just Waitlisted the mugs too. They are adorable.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

And today we've got:
Eerily Good Halloween Decor


https://www.zulily.com/e/eerily-good-halloween-decor-377478.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1531431&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01image_1531431



Friday the 13th Finds


https://www.zulily.com/e/friday-the-13th-finds-378022.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1531431&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET02image_1531431


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, just ordered:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Also if you want those GR Black Cat pumpkins Zulily has them cheaper.









Black Light-Up Gourd Cat


Light the way this Halloween this piece that's sure to add spooky ambience to your space.




www.zulily.com













Black Light-Up Pumpkin Cat


Light the way this Halloween this piece that's sure to add spooky ambience to your space.




www.zulily.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don’t know if you all got an email since you waitlisted those mugs, but they are available at Christmas Traditions now. I almost bought a set but I’m not paying $20-some for shipping on top of the $52 for the mugs.....I don’t want them that bad. I’ll wait til some other place has them! I think I only paid $25 for the other set.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I forgot about that! I bought just the Devil & the Vampire. It was much cheaper with just 2 mugs than with all 4. Those were the 2 I really liked anyway.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Kids Tees today


https://www.zulily.com/e/wicked-cool-halloween-tees-367584.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1531401&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET11image_1531401


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Today we've got Decor


https://www.zulily.com/e/halloween-home-decor-372539.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1532454&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET04image_1532454



Boys costumes


https://www.zulily.com/e/july-o-ween-boys-costumes-349209.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1532454&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01image_1532454



Girls costumes








Zulily | Go Fun Shopping. Save Big.


Explore daily deals and everyday value on top brands and on-trend styles. Save on toys, clothes, shoes, home décor, baby, maternity, beauty and more.




www.zulily.com





Adults








Zulily | Go Fun Shopping. Save Big.


Explore daily deals and everyday value on top brands and on-trend styles. Save on toys, clothes, shoes, home décor, baby, maternity, beauty and more.




www.zulily.com





Babies


https://www.zulily.com/e/too-cute-to-spook-baby-and-up-367463.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1532454&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET16image_1532454



Fall


https://www.zulily.com/e/decor-for-the-fall-377140.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1532454&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET17image_1532454


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, just got, Lock, Shock & Barrel for myself, the little blown glass Halloween tree for my aunt who collects such things but usually only for Christmas, not sure if I'll keep the countdown, but I'll definitely use the bag.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GAH! More decor this time outdoor stuff!








Zulily | Go Fun Shopping. Save Big.


Explore daily deals and everyday value on top brands and on-trend styles. Save on toys, clothes, shoes, home décor, baby, maternity, beauty and more.




www.zulily.com





Entertaining








Tovolo | Zulily


Tovolo at Zulily! Tovolo challenges their employees to improve the function and appearance of their kitchen tools, ensuring each item will outperform expectations while adding an element of fun. Discover deals and discounts on Tovolo at Zulily. Save on favorite brands. There's always something...




www.zulily.com


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Today:








Vickerman Company | Zulily


Vickerman Company at Zulily! Vickerman Company is known for their comprehensive line of classic holiday décor. Create a merry, bright feel with their realistic faux greenery, vibrant ornaments and glowing lights. Discover deals and discounts on Vickerman Company at Zulily. Save on favorite...




www.zulily.com


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

AAA! They have the cat bucket I've been wanting!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I picked up a few things, but only because I just HAD to have these little guys! Think I got the last one...


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh, I snagged that trio the last time they were available and they're so cute in person. One looks so grumpy but I had to put them back in their bag because they were shedding like crazy and the cat was begining to notice. We'll try putting them out again maybe later this month.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Impy said:


> Oh, I snagged that trio the last time they were available and they're so cute in person. One looks so grumpy but I had to put them back in their bag because they were shedding like crazy and the cat was begining to notice. We'll try putting them out again maybe later this month.


Yeah I will most definitely need to keep these out of reach of my kitties! Many years ago I found a 3 piece yellow “chick” set from Pier 1. Each one is in a different standing position. Made similarly with feathers...very delicate little things! I didn’t really have a good spot in my house at the time that I could put them out of harms way so I took them to work and they’ve been sitting on my desk ever since. I smile with joy every time I look at them ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I picked up a few things, but only because I just HAD to have these little guys! Think I got the last one...
> 
> View attachment 715041


They’re so cute!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

More today








Zulily | Fresh Finds. Daily Deals. | Zulily


Shop favorite brands and boutique labels up to 70% off. Save big on fashion, kids’ clothing, unique finds and more.




www.zulily.com


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got this today


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got that email earlier today and ordered this guy.....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

@Bobbiejo this ones for you!









Zulily | Fresh Finds. Daily Deals. | Zulily


Shop favorite brands and boutique labels up to 70% off. Save big on fashion, kids’ clothing, unique finds and more.




www.zulily.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I got this today
> View attachment 715132


I almost ordered that one! Ended up just getting the choir boys though.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Can someone explain how this site works? Is everything coming from China? I understand merchandise is there one day and gone the next, but not the reasoning why this is so. I just saw some Bethany Lowe items yesterday and now they are not available. Are they simply selling overstock product? Are they buying only a few pieces directly from the manufacturer or maybe pulling a few pieces off the line as they are being made at a manufacturing plant in China? I’d really like to know how they work.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Can someone explain how this site works? Is everything coming from China? I understand merchandise is there one day and gone the next, but not the reasoning why this is so. I just saw some Bethany Lowe items yesterday and now they are not available. Are they simply selling overstock product? Are they buying only a few pieces directly from the manufacturer or maybe pulling a few pieces off the line as they are being made at a manufacturing plant in China? I’d really like to know how they work.


This type of selling is called a flash sale. They (Zulily) order in small quantities from the manufacturers, so that’s why it’s here today but gone tomorrow. But the good thing is they will often place another order for the same thing so they make it available again on their site.

They then have things shipped first to them, and then when they get everything in your order received, they then ship to you. It’s possible that some things could come from overseas, but I’m not sure that’s the reason for the delay in shipping. It’s just because they’re waiting to receive everything themselves first so they can ship everything together. Although I’ve noticed now they give you the option to have things ship as they become available, but I think you have to pay a little extra in shipping for that.


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

I just got an email that today’s free shipping. Not sure if it was a targeted email, but it’s worth a shot if u guys have stuff in your cart!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DisturbedKitty said:


> I just got an email that today’s free shipping. Not sure if it was a targeted email, but it’s worth a shot if u guys have stuff in your cart!


Yup, got the same one! I haven’t ordered anything yet though.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Is there a code needed for free shipping?


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Is there a code needed for free shipping?


Nope. No code! You’ve got til 11:59PM pacific time


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@DisturbedKitty - Thanks so much.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Tried to place an order for a Halloween t-shirt and they wanted to charge me $6.99 for shipping. Needless to say, I did not place the order. Perhaps free shipping is only for those that received an e-mail from them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I went thru the checkout process just to see if it would charge shipping for me or not and it wanted to charge me for shipping, Then I clicked thru the email thinking maybe it had to be a “click thru” in order for the promotion to apply, and still there was a shipping charge.

So then I looked at the fine print at the bottom of the email, and this is the most misleading promotion I’ve ever received from them. I think what they’re saying is, place an order and pay for shipping, but then any subsequent purchases you make up until midnight are all free shipping. How is that a promotion? They do that all the time! In fact, they often have it where it’s free ship all weekend if you’ve already made a purchase and paid for shipping.

This is funny, confusing, and deceitful all wrapped up into one! You’re not winning over any customers here, Zulily!


----------



## DisturbedKitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I went thru the checkout process just to see if it would charge shipping for me or not and it wanted to charge me for shipping, Then I clicked thru the email thinking maybe it had to be a “click thru” in order for the promotion to apply, and still there was a shipping charge.
> 
> So then I looked at the fine print at the bottom of the email, and this is the most misleading promotion I’ve ever received from them. I think what they’re saying is, place an order and pay for shipping, but then any subsequent purchases you make up until midnight are all free shipping. How is that a promotion? They do that all the time! In fact, they often have it where it’s free ship all weekend if you’ve already made a purchase and paid for shipping.
> 
> ...


Aww wth?!! Lame! Sorry about that @ScareyCarrie !!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@DisturbedKitty - No worries.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Seems like the Halloween merch on Zulily is all gone now . Hope they add some more soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> I got this today
> View attachment 715132


Love that lil’ guy- how big is he?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

kristinms8 said:


> Seems like the Halloween merch on Zulily is all gone now . Hope they add some more soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They most definitely will! If you don’t subscribe to Zulily, all you need to do is follow this thread cuz @RCIAG is awesome at posting the links when new things get added!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

kristinms8 said:


> Love that lil’ guy- how big is he?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am terrible at sizing stuff, I don't think it's as big as it looks, like 6-8 inches high I think. I know they had it last year & I missed it so I just jumped on it this year.

Once again, always check the prices on stuff on other sites, but this was a good deal.

You can also break up payments sometimes. Something might be $50 but you can split it up into 2 payments & they won't charge you until it's shipped & they'll send an email when you do.

But I'm not sure if that's an option for everyone or just crazy people like me that buy waaaay too much from them! They have definitely upped my shoe collection along with my Halloween collection!

Once you sign up you should get a daily email from them & that's how I know what's up & available.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Thank you for keeping us updated @RCIAG


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Bethany Lowe stuff today:


https://www.zulily.com/e/halloween-by-bethany-lowe-designs-385873.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&tid=RetEm_LCMTriggerMkt_favoriteBrands_favEvent1cta_5d30df4ee5c7c60001c50da4


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There's also some Thanksgiving/Fall stuff too:








Zulily | Go Fun Shopping. Save Big.


Explore daily deals and everyday value on top brands and on-trend styles. Save on toys, clothes, shoes, home décor, baby, maternity, beauty and more.




www.zulily.com





If you click on that you can click on the different categories at the top, entertaining, outdoor, etc.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Toddler Halloween stuff today:


https://www.zulily.com/e/halloween-spirit-toddler-and-up-367501.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1533329&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01image_1533329


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

They have some really nice pumpkins this year. Ordered both of these. The larger one was $30 cheaper than Wayfair.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Custom Treat Bags


https://www.zulily.com/e/custom-treat-bags-for-halloween-393186.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1533413&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET03image_1533413


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Zulily has couple couple cute Katherine’s Collection Dead & Breakfast figurines left. If you’re interested just search Katherine’s Collection. Looks like there is one of each left. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It takes so long to get zulilly orders have your orders been fast?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Really just depends on the item. I placed an order about 2 weeks ago (or a little less than) for a few different items, and I’ve had 2 of them deliver already. The others im still waiting on. Which is the norm for Zulily....you definitely have to be ok with the wait time because it’s usually not quick.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Which is why if you want something for Halloween or Christmas you should order now. They do occasionally have Fast Ship on certain items & it will state that when you go to order, but for the most part it takes them a while.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Decorations for the Fall-idays:


https://www.zulily.com/e/decorate-for-the-fall-idays-377799.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1533485&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET10image_1533485


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Whimsical Decor, kitchen, outdoor, custom, party 


https://www.zulily.com/e/whimsical-halloween-decor-380781.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1533792&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET02image_1533792



And this is from an email they sent me for just "Halloween" so there's probably duplicates








Halloween | Zulily


Halloween - up to 70% off




www.zulily.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don’t need any more pillows, but I just love the words on this one! ???


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I love that pillow and all the other little things with that saying. Luckily for my wallet, every time I find them they're sold out or just about sold out.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

A couple of my Zulily things came today. I really like this jack in the box.....I wasn’t expecting it to actually have the lid of the box actually attached....cute! And then of course the little birdies which I so adore! Need to find a place for them that will be out of reach of the kitties!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Zulily | Go Fun Shopping. Save Big.


Explore daily deals and everyday value on top brands and on-trend styles. Save on toys, clothes, shoes, home décor, baby, maternity, beauty and more.




www.zulily.com












Zulily | Go Fun Shopping. Save Big.


Explore daily deals and everyday value on top brands and on-trend styles. Save on toys, clothes, shoes, home décor, baby, maternity, beauty and more.




www.zulily.com


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

For anyone who does Halloween dinners, etc. They have this today and it works GREAT for making calzones, too. So, does the skull cakelet pan but they don't have it listed. These are very well-made, sturdy pans.







themed


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> A couple of my Zulily things came today. I really like this jack in the box.....I wasn’t expecting it to actually have the lid of the box actually attached....cute! And then of course the little birdies which I so adore! Need to find a place for them that will be out of reach of the kitties!
> 
> View attachment 716575
> 
> ...


What brand is the jack in the box? I really like the creepiness of it.

Two of my four glass insect ornaments have finally shipped. I just received an email yesterday that the other two ornaments were unavailable and have been canceled. Is this the norm with Zulily?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've had things canceled but not often.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> What brand is the jack in the box? I really like the creepiness of it.
> 
> Two of my four glass insect ornaments have finally shipped. I just received an email yesterday that the other two ornaments were unavailable and have been canceled. Is this the norm with Zulily?


It’s manufactured by ESC and Company, but the artist is Chuck McClenning. There are a few matching pieces with the same pumpkin face, but I just really liked the Jack in the Box!

Sorry to hear your ornaments got canceled. I’ve never had anything I’ve ordered canceled from them. Make sure to keep it on your wishlist so you’ll get notified if it comes back. Which happens quite often!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got my choir boys today...love em! Little disappointed though because for the orange one, they sent me the one that has the crossed eyes. They had 2 listed on their site at the same time, and one looked like he had his eyes crossed and the other one didn’t.











The orange guy should look like thi some...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Can you "fix" the eyes? Can you take the paper out & move it to the correct position then glue it back in?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Can you "fix" the eyes? Can you take the paper out & move it to the correct position then glue it back in?


No, unfortunately the paper behind the eyes is too brittle. The insides of the buckets are painted, and the paint has caused those little pieces of paper to become brittle. I tore off a little corner and it just broke off. I’ll just leave it. I guess he can just be my goofy, cross-eyed fellla ?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I guess he can just be my goofy, cross-eyed fellla ?


Just consider him drunk.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

My two glass insect ornaments arrived broken. ? Returning items is $8.95, but I called and explained to the representative that my items arrived damaged. They had one remaining. They’re going to send it out immediately and refund my purchase price for the second ornament. So I started out ordering four insect ornaments and, if lucky, will be receiving one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> My two glass insect ornaments arrived broken. ? Returning items is $8.95, but I called and explained to the representative that my items arrived damaged. They had one remaining. They’re going to send it out immediately and refund my purchase price for the second ornament. So I started out ordering four insect ornaments and, if lucky, will be receiving one.



Ugh,,,,,so sorry to hear that! Especially if this is your first order with them. Doesn’t paint them in a positive light, that’s for sure. If it makes you feel any better, in my recent order, I had a set of 4 Transpac vintage ornaments (as a box set), and when the box arrived, one was missing and the others broken. When I contacted them, they immediately credited me for the item and added a $5 credit to my acct for the inconvenience. They’re a lot like Michaels in that respect.....they always try to make things right and never asks you to return the broken pieces (they just tell you to toss them). The only difference is that the majority of the time things are going to be sold out so there is no option of going with a replacement instead of a refund.

I think the problem with the shipping is that sometimes the vendor packaging is not the greatest, and Zulily doesn’t enhance that to assure the best item protection. I guess they figure if it made it to them in tact, it will survive another round of shipping.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Somewhere here there's a pic in a Zulily thread of those Johanna Parker mugs I received from them. They were smashed to bits because they stuck them in the box they were shipped in, which had minimal styrofoam with them, & then put that box in larger box with several other things. They were a broken mess.

One I glued the handle back on & use it for pens, pencils & paintbrushes, one was intact, & the other 2 were just a complete loss.

They did give me credit, an extra $5 & notified me when they were back in stock.

It's purely the fault of whoever packs your box. They always either refund or replace if they can.

I've had weird things happen with them, like order a set of 3 of something but only get 2, I've been sent incorrect items once, but every single time they've taken care of me.

But its never stopped me from ordering from them. I admit I was very worried about that second shipment of mugs so I made sure I ordered JUST the mugs & nothing else & made sure they didn't get shipped with any other order too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Nightmare Before Christmas stuff today. No link today, I just opened their email & came here to post about it before I forgot about it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

More stuff today, not sure if it's all new. This is the main link for Decor, they also have kids, outdoor, adults & kitchen stuff too. Just click on the little purple boxes.


https://www.zulily.com/e/ghoulish-go-tos-home-decor-380746.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1534555&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET02image_1534555


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I received my replacement beetle glass ornament yesterday. It arrived safely. ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ATTENTION JOHANNA PARKER MUG FANS!! THEY HAVE THE NEW MUGS NOW!! Just ordered them for myself!!





Orange & Black Pumpkin Peep Mug - Set of Four | Best Price and Reviews | Zulily







www.zulily.com













They also have the fortune teller hand that Big Lots has but it's a SET OF 2:




__





Black & White Fortune Teller Hand Décor - Set of Two | Best Price and Reviews | Zulily


Buy Transpac Black & White Fortune Teller Hand Décor - Set of Two at Zulily. Zulily has the best deals, discounts and savings. Up to 70% off Big Brands. Shop TRANSPAC_J9916




www.zulily.com













Also, please remember if you have an account, after clicking that link to log in to your account because I've seen some stuff in my "saved" items that weren't mine. Just a reminder.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I bought mine on Amazon a couple weeks ago for $50. I got tired of waiting to see them appear in other stores other than Christmas Traditions, which I refuse to buy from because of their outrageous shipping charges. I was almost compelled to buy a 2nd set just because of the price and I was ordering a couple other things, but refrained. Seriously, why do I need 2 sets? LOL

I did however order the palmistry hands, even though I already have the one from Big Lots. I like that the other hand is in a different position, so I definitely ordered that!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got 2 from Traditions but as soon as I saw that whole set I had to get them!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Vintage inspired scare:








Zulily | Fresh Finds. Daily Deals. | Zulily


Shop favorite brands and boutique labels up to 70% off. Save big on fashion, kids’ clothing, unique finds and more.




www.zulily.com





They have some Katherine's Collection stuff too. I'm considering these little guys:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Dressed for Spooky Season


https://www.zulily.com/e/dressed-for-spooky-season-395124.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1535166&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET15image_1535166



More shirts & personalized stuff


https://www.zulily.com/e/halloween-with-a-special-touch-381872.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1535166&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET02image_1535166



Home Sweet Haunted House


https://www.zulily.com/e/home-sweet-haunted-house-377800.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1535166&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET03image_1535166


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> Today we've got Decor
> 
> 
> https://www.zulily.com/e/halloween-home-decor-372539.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1532454&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET04image_1532454
> ...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We're getting to the time of year where if you want any Halloween stuff from Zulily for the big day it may not make it in time.

Not that you shouldn't order it, but don't _DEPEND _on it being here before the 31st. It may or may not make it so don't order that make-or-break piece for your party or setup.

What you should be buying is Christmas stuff to make it here before Christmas.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I got a shipping confirm from Zulily today, and I absolutely cannot believe how many items they’ve packed into this one box to save on shipping. I know they’ll make right whatever that might arrive broken, but seriously, you have no idea how many of these items are breakable. And they packed them all in ONE box. 

Any takers care to place a wager?

Rhetorical question of course ?

And as if to make matters worse, I received 3 orders this week from TJM with some Rae Dunn stuff. Most of it arrived broken. This is on top of the order from a couple weeks ago with the candles that arrived broken.

And on top of that, an item I ordered from World Market arrived broken as well. 

This just isn’t my year to buy fragile items! ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got my Johanna Parker mugs today INTACT! I was stunned. But I made sure it was the ONLY thing in my order.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Is Bruhnhilda a deal? I don’t follow Katherine’s.





__





Katherines Collection Black & Green Brunhilda Wall Décor | Best Price and Reviews | Zulily


Buy Katherine's Collection Black & Green Brunhilda Wall Décor at Zulily. Zulily has the best deals, discounts and savings. Up to 70% off Big Brands. Shop KATHERINESCO_28-928551_BLACKGRAYGRE




www.zulily.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I got my Johanna Parker mugs today INTACT! I was stunned. But I made sure it was the ONLY thing in my order.


I don’t think it matters if you ordered it solo. If you have other open orders that arrive at the same time, they will combine them if they can. That’s what they did with my shipment that’s on its way. It’s a combo of 3 different orders!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Is Bruhnhilda a deal? I don’t follow Katherine’s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMO no, that seems to be the average price. I could’ve sworn it was cheaper than that on Zulily before (last week maybe?) for around $240? I could be wrong.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Keep watching other sites for brumhilda head. I got mine 229 early July from laraines. It’s more now


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I had a bunch of stuff delivered today, and I was quite happy to see that they split it up into 3 boxes instead of just one. For some reason, they only listed one tracking number when they sent me the confirm the other day, which had me freaked out, because something for sure was going to break if it was all shoved in one box.

All in all, I’m happy with everything, except for one thing which is the set of KC potion bottles. I ordered 2 sets of them, and as you can see in the photo, the toad warts has no words on it! I emailed them to see what they can do, but I guess it’s a good thing I bought 2 sets.

The other KC item I ordered was the set of framed oddities. They’re nice but SOOOO not worth $140 (even though it’s cheaper than other sites that have them). At least I can say the potion bottles were worth the $33.....but these, not so much. 

I do like them and will keep them though. I feel like it’s a crap shoot sometimes with KC stuff, as far as value/worth goes.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I had a bunch of stuff delivered today, and I was quite happy to see that they split it up into 3 boxes instead of just one. For some reason, they only listed one tracking number when they sent me the confirm the other day, which had me freaked out, because something for sure was going to break if it was all shoved in one box.
> 
> All in all, I’m happy with everything, except for one thing which is the set of KC potion bottles. I ordered 2 sets of them, and as you can see in the photo, the toad warts has no words on it! I emailed them to see what they can do, but I guess it’s a good thing I bought 2 sets.
> 
> ...


Great haul!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Set a Scream-worthy Scene. Looks like a few new things here!


https://www.zulily.com/e/set-a-scream-worthy-scene-386532.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&MailingID=1535623&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01image_1535623



Adding stuff to the cart now!! The brick & mortar stores aren't thrilling me but Zulily has!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, today's haul from Zulily. I ordered 2 each of the mouse ornaments & 2 of those vampire teeth bowls. I only need one if anyone wants the extra let me know. I can pass it on when it arrives.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m staying away from Zulily today....ordered way too much from them over my last few orders!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I got that candy bowl too! I couldn't resist it!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Ordered a set of four Halloween candles from Zulily today. I've always wanted a set of Gurley candles but of course the real ones are no longer manufactured (and the after-market prices can run pretty high). But under the Cody Foster & Co heading (not the "Halloween" link), there's a set of 4 Gurley-style candles. They look close enough to the real thing to make me happy. And only $11.99 for the set!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GAH!! They have those big paper mache head buckets!! OK, just take ALLLL MAH MUNEEZZ ZULILY!!!

Honestly, I wouldn't want them if I hadn't bought the bat bucket & seen how large & awesome it is.

At least I've got free shipping on them since I ordered yesterday! And I need ZERO indoor decor....oh well, at least I'm not alone in this...this...crazy Halloween shopping addiction!

The latest "yet another thing I have to hide from my husband" order  If he asks, I ORDERED THESE MONTHS AGO OK!!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

AHHH Those candles!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> GAH!! They have those big paper mache head buckets!! OK, just take ALLLL MAH MUNEEZZ ZULILY!!!
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't want them if I hadn't bought the bat bucket & seen how large & awesome it is.
> 
> ...


I bought the green zombie one today too plus an Ampula doll. Can’t wait to see them in person [emoji847]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

More stuff today!








transpac | Zulily







www.zulily.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

@RCIAG im interested to see pics of those monster candy buckets if you get a chance. I didn’t buy any of them yet but have been contemplating every time I see them come up. Just trying to figure out where I’d put them, especially if they’re on the large side.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Still waiting on my zombie bucket & ampulla doll, but I bought this for my parents as a Halloween present. Hoping it arrives to them before Halloween & that they enjoy her!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got my big order today & the buckets were in it & I am VERY impressed. The vampire teeth candy bowl is frickin' HUGE!! My extra one is being sent to my cousin's kids. I also got the candles & they are super cute too.

The vampire is a good foot across, same for the bat. Not sure if I'm leaving everything as is, but I wanted them set up to take a pic. I got the smaller heads at The Holiday Barn & those are just the 2 devil heads from the set.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> Got my big order today & the buckets were in it & I am VERY impressed. The vampire teeth candy bowl is frickin' HUGE!! My extra one is being sent to my cousin's kids. I also got the candles & they are super cute too.
> 
> The vampire is a good foot across, same for the bat. Not sure if I'm leaving everything as is, but I wanted them set up to take a pic. I got the smaller heads at The Holiday Barn & those are just the 2 devil heads from the set.
> 
> ...


That looks amazing just like it is. What a wonderful collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> Got my big order today & the buckets were in it & I am VERY impressed. The vampire teeth candy bowl is frickin' HUGE!! My extra one is being sent to my cousin's kids. I also got the candles & they are super cute too.
> 
> The vampire is a good foot across, same for the bat. Not sure if I'm leaving everything as is, but I wanted them set up to take a pic. I got the smaller heads at The Holiday Barn & those are just the 2 devil heads from the set.
> 
> ...


Awesome pics & amazing collection! Totally wish I would have bought the bat when I had the chance. I have the zombie on order & cant wait ‘til it arrives.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have to cover up that cord on that one blow mold. I HATE bare wires & power cords like Joan Crawford hated wire hangers!! That's one reason I stockpiled Dollar Tree garlands, to cover up those wires & cords. I'm also going to cover up that Duraflame log. I'll probably go into the creepy cloth bin for that & then put something in the fireplace.

The buckets are great. They're not a flimsy paper mache either, they're pretty thick. The vampire came in his own box inside a larger box, the zombie was loose but packed pretty well in a larger box with other stuff. I was impressed with the size of the bat & vampire too. I'm not exaggerating when I say they're at least 12 inches across.

The vampire is sitting next to my album collection & they're about 4 inches off the ground so you can see how high it is compared to those records.I'd say they're all about the size of a 4 year old kid's head (not that it would fit on a kid's head though).

I found the remaining smaller buckets last nite so I'll get them in there in some fashion.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thats brilliant using xmas _garlands. Well i dont order much from zulilly. Dont have good luck getting what i order. They are soooooo freaking slow. Got a refund from over month ago order n no idea for what. Couldnt find my conformation anywhere. Had to go through paypal to contact them. Its odd they are part of grandin rd corp too. Sigh..._


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, just DT garlands but they are the Halloween ones. I think they have 2 types, one is a little fluffier than the other but they're still great. They have skulls, ghosts, pumpkins, eyeballs etc. I love them.

I also use them for stuff I'm putting on graves for Halloween & Christmas decorations. It's only $1 so it can be rained or snowed on. I do the same with Christmas stuff too. I'll buy the DT garlands to wrap around light strings that aren't on the tree.

The only exception for me is if it's a garland that has that burlap-y type string or ribbon, those are usually pretty enough to leave alone, but just a plain, uncovered light string sends me into a storage bin or DT!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have to check them out. Setting up my graveyard rt now. I got a bunch of grave flower arrangements from dollar general one year n grunged them up. Great touch, ill check out the garlands. Awesome


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Cool display.


----------

